# OPparts rotors....any good?



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

i was looking for rotors on ECS's website today and found OPparts rotors for cheap....never heard of them tho. anyone else using them?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B3--16v/Braking/View_All/ES2130356/


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've seen OPs before, and personally I would not use them. 

I've gotten Italian made rotors from BeckArnley before, and the BAs are the only ones I've seen that I consider to be lower quality than the OPs.

If you want high quality, inexpensively priced rotors, try the Meyle brand. They're plated, so they don't rust everywhere, and are priced between $25-$32 each for the front and rear sized between 8.9" rears and 11.3" fronts.

You can buy them from numerous Online Vendors (do some research), and some vendors offer free ground shipping (rotors are heavy, you don't want to pay for shipping based on weight or distance).


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

stick with OEM EU suppliers...noit Chinese "brown box" knock offs!...The cheapo parts are just that..not what you'd want to put your faith in!


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

yea honestly i looked over their selection and they have brembos for only $12 more for the pair. i was just curious cuz ive been noticing ECS carries alot of off-brands


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Bozwell said:


> yea honestly i looked over their selection and they have brembos for only $12 more for the pair. i was just curious cuz ive been noticing ECS carries alot of off-brands


I've seen other VW parts houses go from OEM quality to "off brands" over the years...profits over product quality! I've maintained & restored VW's a long..long time and never regreted spending a few extra bucks to buy EU sourced parts....I"ve gotten "snookered" a few time..had to replace tie rod ends from Brazil when the rubber boots cracked on both of em in less than a year..now I ask "country of origin" B4 placing parts order! Life's too short to waste part of it doing over a job 'cuz parts were poor quality!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bozwell said:


> yea honestly i looked over their selection and they have brembos for only $12 more for the pair. i was just curious cuz ive been noticing ECS carries alot of off-brands


Brembo quality control is not very good, and the ABA rotors are made in Mexico. Some Vortex members have reported Brembo rotors with numerous surface inperfections (air pocket holes). Rotors for their more expensive brake calipers may be made somewhere else with better quality/quality control. 

I don't consider Brembos to be a preimum rotor, just premium priced.

The Meyle Brand front and rear rotors were priced lowered than the Brembos, and the finish was flawless when I bought them.


----------



## glisedan (Jul 31, 2005)

Can't comment on OP parts rotors. I researched a lot over the past couple of weeks and could not find much input myself. After researching, I decided against them. I ended up getting the brembo with hawk hps combo. So far it feels good. 

Like everything else, you get what you pay for.....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> I don't consider Brembos to be a preimum rotor, just premium priced.
> 
> The Meyle Brand front and rear rotors were priced lowered than the Brembos, and the finish was flawless when I bought them.


Brembo is the proud new owner of Meyle

Quality control is only as good as the facility that makes the parts...I'm sure the same standards apply to all foundaries, if they skimp it makes the company look porr. The question is how many poor brembo disks have you actually seen? I mean if you are going to make a blanket statement would you consider all the Porsche iron disks (fixed piston setup only) to be poor quality (for example)? They're all made by brembo

Brembo knows how to make parts period, they are the worlds largest brake supplier combining OEM and aftermarket parts. I personally have never came across a poor brembo disk, although I have seen very limited pictures.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Brembo is the proud new owner of Meyle
> 
> Quality control is only as good as the facility that makes the parts...I'm sure the same standards apply to all foundaries, if they skimp it makes the company look porr. The question is how many poor brembo disks have you actually seen? I mean if you are going to make a blanket statement would you consider all the Porsche iron disks (fixed piston setup only) to be poor quality (for example)? They're all made by brembo
> 
> Brembo knows how to make parts period, they are the worlds largest brake supplier combining OEM and aftermarket parts. I personally have never came across a poor brembo disk, although I have seen very limited pictures.


That's interesting...

Where did you read, hear, or see that Brembo bought Meyle? I haven't read, heard, or seen anything about that, and I did a quick surf of the Meyle and Brembo Websites to see if I missed it. No mention of any merger or buyout of either company, or any mention of either company doing business with each other.

On reading the Organizational Chart for Brembo, I did find that Brembo only owns 51% of the factory in Mexico where the poor quality disc brake rotors that I seen, and read about, are made. Also, it appears that that is the only Brembo facility that is not 90% or better owned by Brembo.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> That's interesting...
> 
> Where did you read, hear, or see that Brembo bought Meyle? I haven't read, heard, or seen anything about that, and I did a quick surf of the Meyle and Brembo Websites to see if I missed it. No mention of any merger or buyout of either company, or any mention of either company doing business with each other.
> 
> On reading the Organizational Chart for Brembo, I did find that Brembo only owns 51% of the factory in Mexico where the poor quality disc brake rotors that I seen, and read about, are made. Also, it appears that that is the only Brembo facility that is not 90% or better owned by Brembo.


I work with brembo, as their an OEM supplier (its not the entire company, as they make many parts, its only the brake division).
Brembo doesn't own alot of foundries... most of the time the foundry is actually a tier supplier to brembo... however they do own a bunch of machining facilities. They are starting to expand their facilities more into N.America to take a larger pot of OEM brake sales and support w/ N.American R&D. 

Anyways, Brembo is a real deal brake supplier, they know what they are doing, as they can guarantee OEM quality which is not very easy to do for everyone especially with the volume of parts needed to be made..... as for quality, some mishaps are bound to happen, I'm sure they would fix any issues asap. :thumbup:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

So what are you saying?

Did someone from Brembo tell you that they bought Meyle? 

How did that come up in conversation?

Have you seen any proof?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

The auto industry is not very big, news spreads. Yes, I've been told specifically that brembo has purchased meyle brake division... if you care not to believe me that is up to you. :beer:

Its like when Contiental-Teves bought Siemens, its not like I read it on CNN... Conti tells me we bought Siemens and were merging, you believe it because you deal with these companies on a professional level.


----------

